# What bring new customers to you ?



## adjuster1950 (Nov 20, 2009)

In an effort to better distribute our marketing money for new customers in the roofing business. I would like to get your input for what best works for you during these trying times. I would thinks it would be a great tool for each of us. I am a LLC company for 10 years in Tennessee doing roofing and gutters, handeling mostly hail and wind insurance claims. I found TV to be the most powerful tool for new business. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Referrals #1, generic internet leads #2.


----------



## adjuster1950 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you for your response, but what is a generic internet lead ?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

'generic' to me, means the leads I get when people search for a local roofer, namely me.

Not because of an adwords or sponsored link.


----------



## adjuster1950 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok I understand what your saying:thumbup:


----------



## Tom Runyon (Nov 21, 2009)

*More job leads*

Ask your old cust to refere you, and sent a note to old cust. Great time of yr, people at all the partys


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Organic (what tinner called generic) internet leads, sponsored internet leads, referrals from past customers, repeat customers. In that order. 

FYI I do not solocit referrals.

We have cancelled all of our lead services such as Service Magic etc... We got no return. We got very very little response from our direct mail, but that's because we don't properly focus on. I wish I could find a commercial roofing estimator who would also do cold calling and canvassing.


----------



## Tom Runyon (Nov 21, 2009)

Grumpy, why not? Passed happy cust hang out with like friends who have buildings that leak. I like this a lot more than cold calling and better results.


----------

